# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  La presa de Kariba echando el chorillo...

## F. Lázaro

Vaya viaje de agua... el sonido debe ser atronador  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

La viscuité  :Stick Out Tongue: 
¿Eso es desguando o con 20 Kg de dinamita en medio de la presa? :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La viscuité 
> ¿Eso es desguando o con 20 Kg de dinamita en medio de la presa?


Tu lo que tienes ganas es de ver al José Torán tirar agua así... ¿verdad?  :Big Grin:

----------

